# I'm Back From The Missing



## egyptiandan (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry I was gone so long  Things got busy here with my life and wasn't in a good place  But I'm back now  So if there is anything I need to look at right away (be a while for me to catch up) just PM it to me.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank goodness, Danny!! Don't ever do that again. Don't you know that we don't do well without you? I'm so glad to have you back with us. Thank you...thank you...thank you!!!!!!


----------



## stells (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to have you back, Dan!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait, what? Who are you again? I have forgotten... You may have to refresh my memory. It has just been so long.....   

Welcome back


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back! I know there were quite a few people looking for your expertise.


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 5, 2011)

yay! welcome back!


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome back dan, glad to see you back. We all know life happens sometimes.


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

danny great too see ya back


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 5, 2011)

Huh and here I never noticed you not being here.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see you back - we were all floundering when it came to IDing anything!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

Yay!!! We missed you!!!  Next time you don't check in we are grounding you!!!!


----------



## onarock (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see ya Danny!!


----------



## stells (Mar 5, 2011)

Paul!!!


----------



## onarock (Mar 5, 2011)

Kelly!!!



stells said:


> Paul!!!


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

paul and kelly!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 5, 2011)

Danny, you need to go through every thread you missed and correct all the misinformation and fill it up with smiley faces! 

Glad to see you're back.

Paul, Kelly, John, Danny!!!


----------



## stells (Mar 5, 2011)

sitting in a tree...



squamata said:


> paul and kelly!!!!


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

easy there kelly you may start a debate


----------



## stells (Mar 5, 2011)

That would not be the first time lol


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

nor the last i'm sure lol


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back Danny


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 5, 2011)

" Welcome Back Danny " ... Hope things are on the up and up ! 

JD~


----------



## terryo (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Danny!! Glad things are looking up for you again. So happy to have you back.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back Dan the man. Hope things continue to get better for you.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back Danny!!!!!


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back Danny! Hope things continue to go well for you


----------



## Isa (Mar 6, 2011)

Yayyyy Danny is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Welcome back, we missed you a lot


----------



## Balboa (Mar 6, 2011)

Howdy D Boy


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## B K (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Back


----------



## jwhite (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome back danny. You were missed.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome Back!!!! We all missed you dearly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You need to catch up on Tom's pyramiding threads, and all his sulcata, GPP, and GPB pics of his hatchlings. Some really great stuff there.


----------



## JourneyTort (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back, you were missed.


----------



## Angi (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so glad to see you back here.


----------



## CGKeith (Mar 10, 2011)

Let me also add my welcome back.

You were definately missed. 

Among other things, we really need your help with the ID'ing of the Greeks.


----------

